# وضعي صعب !!!!



## fight the devil (31 مارس 2008)

*ارجوكم صلو من اجلي انا محتاج الى صلوات حاره, صاحب العمل قرر وطلب مني ان اترك العمل لان الشغل قليل جدا

وانا اساعد عائلتي المغتربه في سوريا ولا يوجد احد غيري ليساعدهم,, فالحاله صعبه جدا 

صليت كثير وانا اصلي ولكن اطلب منكم انتم ايضا

وصدقوني انا اشكر الله على كل شئ ..حتى على الضيقات...فلا تنسوني


وأكون شاكر الكم​*​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

ربنا معاك ويقويك اخي


----------



## mahy (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

ربنا معاك​كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر​


----------



## baligh (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

ربنا يكون معاك وكن واثق انة كلما اشتدت وزادت الضيقة كلما كان فرج اللة قريبا وواسع هو الباب فلا تقلق واللة سيدبر الامر كلة


----------



## استفانوس (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

الهي الحبيب
بركب قلوبنا نتقدم اليك 
رافعين اخونا 
ونحن واثقين انك تفتح ولااحد يغلق
وتفتح يدك فتشبع كل حي رضى
ناتي بالايمان 
عالمين ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
سدد احتياج اخونا واعلن له مشيئتك في حياته
لانطلب الا بركة من اجله
لك المجد 
امين


----------



## سيزار (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

الرب عونى فى ضيقاتى الرب ينصرنى على ضعفاتى
الرب قريب منى وليس بعيد اناديه فيستجاب لى .
الرب يمد يداه كى تمسح دموعى وبكل حنان
حنانك عليا يارب لا يتركنى اسقط فى المذبله .. بل ترفعنى وتقيمنى وتضعنى فى يداك مره اخرى..

يارب اقف مع  اخى سلمان وضع يدك عليه وارفعه من الموقف الصعب واكيد يارب انت لا تبخل على اولادك .. اذا كنا نستهان بمحبتك او لطفك او طول اناتك .. فنحنوا اولادك وما لناش اب غيرك انت يستحملنا يارب ياقوى يا جبار .. زحزح كل همومنا زى ما زحزحت الحجر يارب .. مش صعب عليك ولكن بنترجاك ياربنا يا ابونا السماوى..

امين امين

ان شاء الله خير وتوقع الخير  وما يهمك شىء الرب امامك ينور وفى ظهرك يسندك 
امين


----------



## ميرنا (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

*صدقنى ربنا مش هينساك ابداا كله للخير اكيد ربنا محضرلك شغلك افضل متخفش انتا افضل من عصافير كتير انتا شغله الشاغل حتى لو قعدت فترة منغير شغل هو بيخططلك ومش هيسيبك *


----------



## fight the devil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

*
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
اشكركم يا احلى واعز اعضاء ربنا يباركم ويستعملكم في حقله الواسع 
والمليان حصاد....
كم ارتاحت نفسي بسبب تعزياتكم وصلواتكم من اجلي حتى قرأتها مرارا وتكرارا وكل مره اتعزه اكثر

يارب افرجها على المتضايقين وخلصهم من مشاكلهم يارب انت الحنان والمحب وتسمع كل طلباتنا وتحققها كلها حسب مشيئتك....
بأسمك يايسوع نطلب

أميـــــــــــــــــــــن​
ربنا يباركم ويعوضكم على الصلات اللي صليتوها من أجل الاخرين ومن اجلي.....
واوعدكم عندما تنحل مشكلتي سوف اعطي لكم الخبر...​*
*سلام ونعمة المسيح ربنا ومخلصنا وامنا العذراء الحنونه مريم​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

فى عز ضيقى وحزنى كنت دايما بفتح كتاب معجزات البابا بلاقى كلام كتير بفتحه عشوائى 

بلاقى الكلمة دى مالك يبنى زعلان ليه اضحك ولما اشوفها اعيط اكتر 

ودايما بردو كنت الاقى بكرة تفرج صح كنت بعتب عليه لانى بكرة دا طال اوى بس مسيرها تفرج
كله للخير واكيد فى حاجة ربنا شيلها ليك بس وقتها لسه مجاش ​


----------



## vetaa (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

متقولش ان وضعك صعب
(اطلبوا الرب مدام يوجد ادعوة فهو قريب)
ربنا دايما معاناااااا
متقلقش خالص ربنا حنين
وهيقف معاك ومع اسرتك هو خالقنا وعارف احتياجتنا اكتر مننا

بشفاعة العدرا وجميع القديسين 
صلاوتهم تكون معاك وتحافظ عليك

وبجد كويس خالص
انك واثق فى ربنا وفى وعودة
وطبعا ابقى طمنا على الاخبار


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

*حبيبنا الغالى *
*ثق*
*فى الله*
*ومن كان الله معه فى اول الطريق لايتركه ابدأ فى وسط الطريق*​


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

ربنا يسمع لصىتك ويكون معاك 
صلاة ام النور والقديسين تكون معاك
كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر


----------



## fight the devil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

شكرا لمروكم كلكم وانا ممنون وسعيد لصلاواتكم وطلباتكم الرائعه واللي تريح النفس
 وصدقوني حتى ان بقيت في هذا الضرف الصعب لفتره طويله لن اضعف لانني اعرف ان الله معي 
وصلوات القديسين ......
وصلواتكم ايضا سجلت في قلبي يكفيني ان اعرف ان هناك ناس يصلون لي.........

ربنا يعوضكم ويرتب لقمة عيشكم طول حياتكم 


امين يارب


تحياتي الى أطيب ناس


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

ربنا يكون  معك  امنا العذراء  تكون معك  اطتبي شفعتها


----------



## fight the devil (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*

شكرا اختي اميرة الحياة على صلاتك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وينور طريقك
 ويستعمل مواهبك لخدمة الناس


سلام المسيح معكي


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وضعي صعب !!!!*



salman shamoon قال:


> يا أختي العزيزه:​
> 
> اريد ان انقل لك ما حدث لي قبل أربعة اشهر تماما, واريد ان ابين بالخبره الشخصيه لا بقصه سمعتها من شخص آخر كم هي مراحم الرب كبيره ولا توصف ولا يتركنا مهما كان الضيق الذي نعيشه عضيم..​
> قبل اربعة اشهر قال صاحب العمل لي " ان الشغل قليل ولا استطيع ان ادفع لك الراتب فيجب ان تبحث ان عمل آخر"​
> ...




امين ربنا عمره مينسى ولاده انا خدت ردك من موضوع تانى وحطيته هنا لسبب هتعرفه بعدين ​


----------

